# Cassie's Allergies



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I was so happy after I started raw diet, but since yesterday Cassie's paws are itching again. I have to start giving her Benadryl again.
I used to give it to her with cheese and it is the way I gave it to her yesterday and today.
I know that her system can take awhile to eliminate all the toxins, but I was so happy to see her without the itching, that I can not believe it is back. I am also wonder if maybe the cheese is not a good thing either.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

any help here?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I would maybe wrap the benadryl in some raw meat and skip the cheese. Like you said, it just may take a bit of time for things to get all better. :smile: 

I wonder if the itching could be something seasonal?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan does have allergy issues, and the raw feeding did work miracles for him. He does get "itchy" every so often from environmental things. 
Cheese a biggie for him. He can have a little bit; but too much gives him a reaction. If I were you I would eliminate everything like that and stick with just the PMR diet and food. I agree with Sara, just put the pills in a little meat. 
By only giving her the food in her diet, this will really highlight the environmental triggers. ie. pollen, grasses, fabric softeners etc. 
Another reason why shes licking may be just out of habit. Try telling her to "leave it" or give her a toy or something. Re-direct her attention to something else so she can break her thought of licking. Just a thought.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Khan said:


> Khan does have allergy issues, and the raw feeding did work miracles for him. He does get "itchy" every so often from environmental things.
> Cheese a biggie for him. He can have a little bit; but too much gives him a reaction. If I were you I would eliminate everything like that and stick with just the PMR diet and food. I agree with Sara, just put the pills in a little meat.
> By only giving her the food in her diet, this will really highlight the environmental triggers. ie. pollen, grasses, fabric softeners etc.
> Another reason why shes licking may be just out of habit. Try telling her to "leave it" or give her a toy or something. Re-direct her attention to something else so she can break her thought of licking. Just a thought.


Thank You! I just give her Benadryl today with ground beef. I also notice that when she start itching, she also have a runny nose. Maybe it is environmental as you and Sarah said. I have to check if it is happening when Is the end of the week and I did not vacuum yet. 
I did vacuum yesterday and today she is fine. 
I tell her to leave it and she does, but 5 minutes later started again.
Thank You guys for responding my post. eace:


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Most allergies in dogs are seasonal. I've heard that up to 85%; my dog's allergist said that number seems high but that it's definitely the majority. 

My dog has allergies too. They got a ton better and his itching subsided almost entirely with the first frost here in NYC (late October). I bought the Dyson Animal Vac and vacuum my place once a week. If I did it every day, I'm sure it'd be better. I also eliminated everything I was using that had perfumes in it -- washing detergent, cleaning solutions, those sorts of things. I also bought 30 or 40 smallish microfiber towels and wipe him off after every single trip outside. Maybe measures like this will help you.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am in my way to Costco to buy two new beds for them. I am also going to look for those microfiber towels. I think it is a great idea. I do have the Dyson vac and I am also use it one a week. :thumb:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I am in my way to Costco to buy two new beds for them. I am also going to look for those microfiber towels. I think it is a great idea. I do have the Dyson vac and I am also use it one a week. :thumb:


Warning! Warning! Danger Will Robinson!! 
Before getting the bed from Costco make sure it does NOT have Cedar in it.
Last year they changed their beds and they are now filled with Cedar! (at least the Costco's in our area) It took me about a week before figuring out that was the cause of one of Khan's allergy attacks! I felt so bad. He went in for a shot to help with his system. ainkiller: Even after throwing the inside of the bed away, washing and refilling it with just foam, he wants nothing to do with it. Won't go near it! Maybe they have gone back to the poly filled beds; but if not, I would stay away from the Cedar filled ones.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Khan said:


> Warning! Warning! Danger Will Robinson!!
> Before getting the bed from Costco make sure it does NOT have Cedar in it.
> Last year they changed their beds and they are now filled with Cedar! (at least the Costco's in our area) It took me about a week before figuring out that was the cause of one of Khan's allergy attacks! I felt so bad. He went in for a shot to help with his system. ainkiller: Even after throwing the inside of the bed away, washing and refilling it with just foam, he wants nothing to do with it. Won't go near it! Maybe they have gone back to the poly filled beds; but if not, I would stay away from the Cedar filled ones.


Now, I am wondering! It is the kind of beds that they always has. I got the beds already. Read this post too late! I wonder if they will take it back!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

You would know if they were filled with cedar The smell alone should have given me clue last year when I bought it. My car was over powered by the smell of cedar! I just didn't put 2 and 2 together regarding Khan and his allergic outbreak. 
I'm sure if you did get one filled with cedar they would take it back without any problems.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, both are filled with cedar. I am already took the tag offhwell:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe your dog is allergic to something she's
encountering in the house or outside. maybe it's the water,
something that the water is treated with or a cleaning agent
you're usuing around the house. is there any grass, plants,
weeds that's coming into season that's she's in contact with???
what kind of detergents do use to wash her bedding?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

If you have a receipt it shouldn't matter that the tag isn't on them. Perhaps they have other beds? Or maybe you can re-stuff them with something else, there are places that sell boxes of poly-fiber for cheap.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Your dog may be having a reaction to mites, I had my dog tested and she was allergic to one grass and 6 different types of mites many of them found in kibble, grain, thats why I switched to raw over a year ago.

It took six months but she is much better and has a great coat. Raw has done well for all of my dogs.

Freezing objects, pillows, ect kills mites and 180 degree water, wash does also and lower humidity under 60 percent.

Don't go crazy buying new stuff just work on cleaning what you don't see, maybe it mites.

The vet told me that the last two years has been the worse for mites and allergies...


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> Your dog may be having a reaction to mites, I had my dog tested and she was allergic to one grass and 6 different types of mites many of them found in kibble, grain, thats why I switched to raw over a year ago.
> 
> It took six months but she is much better and has a great coat. Raw has done well for all of my dogs.
> 
> ...


Maybe she is allergic to grass, because every time that she goes out she come back home with itching paws. I been cleaning her paws with a hydro cortisone spray and drying it well and I think it helps her.
I am always vacuum at least twice a week. About the pillows, it is the same kind of pillows that they have for few years already, so I don't know if the cedar is causing anything.


----------

